# Nice touch by Ariens



## Kenneth Richard (Mar 11, 2018)

Very nice touch by the company


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice loot.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They sent me a shirt, a stocking cap, and a ball cap when I made some comments on their facebook page 2 years ago. Very kind of them and I also got a card when i purchased my deluxe 28SHO. That is awesome customer care.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's very cool


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Honda could learn from them.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh. Toro should follow suit.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

What is the story behind this?


----------



## Kenneth Richard (Mar 11, 2018)

No story I guess when my dealer sent the warranty info in they sent me this


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Ah cool.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I correctly answered a trivia question on their Twitter account and they sent me a personalized note and stalking hat. I wear it proudly while running my Ariens snowblowers, lol


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I am *outraged* MTD did not send me anything 20 years ago when I bought my machine. Nothing. Not even a stinking card! :sarcasm:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Nice touch Ariens!

it does not go unnoticed. 

.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

JJG723 said:


> I correctly answered a trivia question on their Twitter account and they sent me a personalized note and stalking hat. I wear it proudly while running my Ariens snowblowers, lol


 Are you positive on that "Stalking Hat".


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice goodies . . . but you did pay for them :grin:


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ferret said:


> JJG723 said:
> 
> 
> > I correctly answered a trivia question on their Twitter account and they sent me a personalized note and stalking hat. I wear it proudly while running my Ariens snowblowers, lol
> ...


LoL, knit winter hat perhaps.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

All the big 3 should do the same,


----------

